# 97 olds shiloutte air shocks running on



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

My 97 olds shilouette air pump is running an awful lot and today didnt shut off.

What needs fixed? the shocks? How much do those cost? or the pump? Its the load balancer for the rear of the car if you have passengers in the rumble seat.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I love these things. Have had them in all my recent cars. In my 69 GTO they were manual. (you had to go to the garage and pump them up like a tire)
Never had any problems, so I am taking a stab here. The sensor could be shot, and thinking the car is not level, is telling the pump to pump. You could have a leak in the lines or in the shocks themselves. If the pump is running, I would not suspect it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

4just1don said:


> My 97 olds shilouette air pump is running an awful lot and today didnt shut off.
> 
> What needs fixed? the shocks? How much do those cost? or the pump? Its the load balancer for the rear of the car if you have passengers in the rumble seat.


Ayuh,... It's hard to say, but I'd guess you have an air leak somewhere...
It could be Anywhere between the pump, 'n the shocks, or at the pump, or at the shocks...
The *ONLY* way to know is crawl under it, 'n *Look/ Listen*...


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

ok, I crawl under and see this box controlled by wand on suspension,,,where this wand is position wise determines how fast it 'leaks' down.

Now weird thing shocks are very rusty where they join. One creeps up and down slpwly,,,the other one ,more slowly yet 

Recently it rides like a lumber wagon on every little bump,,,and makes terrible clunking sounds.

air pump used to run a few seconds and quit,,,now it runs for many minutes and still doesnt raise much.

where do I begin to fix? this cant last long like this


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Use the old soapy solution trick. Get some dish soap and water and spray it on the lines and shocks. Bubbles should be seen where the leak is. Replace the defective component.
Based on the clunking thoough, I would suspect the shock


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

4just1don said:


> *ok, I crawl under and see this box controlled by wand on suspension,,,where this wand is position wise determines how fast it 'leaks' down.*
> 
> Now weird thing shocks are very rusty where they join. One creeps up and down slpwly,,,the other one ,more slowly yet
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... That's the height control valve....

Push the lever down, the car is supposed to go Up...
Push the lever up, 'n the air bleeds off, 'n the car goes down....

You've got a Leak,...
Find, 'n fix the Leak...


----------

